# Leicestershire and Rutland County Lunatic Asylum carlton hayes...1904



## MD (Nov 27, 2011)

*Leicestershire and Rutland County Lunatic Asylum carlton hayes...1904 part 1 and 2*

The hospital was built in 1904 as the County Lunatic Asylum to the designs of S.P. Pick, an accomplished and prolific Leicester architect working in a vaguely Art Nouveau manner. It finally closed in 1996 when the site was purchased by Alliance and Leicester for their new headquarters.
As well as serving the needs of over 900 patients at any one time it also provided both paid and voluntary employment for many local residents. The hospital also had a active social scene with thriving badminton, bowling and cricket clubs.




asylum by M D Allen, on Flickr




asylum1 by M D Allen, on Flickr




main by M D Allen, on Flickr




admin by M D Allen, on Flickr




F-dorm by M D Allen, on Flickr




Laundry by M D Allen, on Flickr





fward by M D Allen, on Flickr





dynamo house by M D Allen, on Flickr




hospital ground floor plan 1959 by M D Allen, on Flickr




one by M D Allen, on Flickr



nine by M D Allen, on Flickr




lodge from road by M D Allen, on Flickr




eight by M D Allen, on Flickr





church by M D Allen, on Flickr




fifteen by M D Allen, on Flickr




woodlands front by M D Allen, on Flickr





woodlands rear by M D Allen, on Flickr





four by M D Allen, on Flickr

hope you enjoyed seeing these i do have more to add inc another map some more older pictures of the hospital being built 
the nurses, even christmas cards so ill add more when they have been scanned.. 
some more here too

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut/sets/72157628173928279


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 27, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely fascinating top drawer stuff MD -ta for sharing!


----------



## BahrainPete (Nov 28, 2011)

I like that a lot. Very interesting - thanks for posting.


----------



## MD (Nov 28, 2011)

back again with some more 



aerial by M D Allen, on Flickr




map by M D Allen, on Flickr




morgue by M D Allen, on Flickr




new-build by M D Allen, on Flickr




scaffold by M D Allen, on Flickr




moving by M D Allen, on Flickr




form by M D Allen, on Flickr




stanton by M D Allen, on Flickr




telephone by M D Allen, on Flickr




handbook by M D Allen, on Flickr




woodlands1 by M D Allen, on Flickr




book2 by M D Allen, on Flickr




nurses by M D Allen, on Flickr

hope you like the new set


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for this, this is one mental hospital that I've not heard too much about.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 4, 2011)

Now how on earth did I miss your posting??? those pix are great, thanks for posting them up.


----------



## BoxingKitty (Dec 13, 2011)

Bet that laundry was state of the art at the time! Love seeing old pics of places. Always interesting to see what nurses used to wear also!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2011)

Some excellent research there, thanks for sharing!


----------

